# do you know anything about sewing machine?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheap basic sewing machine so I can learn how to sew....thanks

moni


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I got my Janome on ebay, for $65 it is worth alot more. Have you had a look on ebay?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> I got my Janome on ebay, for $65 it is worth alot more. Have you had a look on ebay?


I need something very easy to use cause I don't sew ...since my BF gonna be out of country and I want to learn how to sew at home......thanks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I taught myself to sew on an old singer when I was 7 or 8, I really think you will be surprised how easy the machine itself is to use. Just familiarize yourself with the thread loading and whatnot. Then find a pattern or figure out what you want to make and prepare for a failure or 2 but really its not that hard and yo'll get the hang of it sooner than you think. The machine you get won't matter horribly, pretty much anything by singer/brother/janome will work for starters, although cheaper ones I would say stay away from "thicker" fabrics. Anyway I would say finding on on ebay isnt a bad idea at all. Then just play


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i taught myself as well , the machine should also come with a booklet that will show how to thread and also how to load your bobbins  , any trouble with anything there is always youtube  , the sewing part is easy .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg i hate loadin the thread and spinnin it! LOL!!!  but the outcome is fun


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I got my machine at Walmart it is pretty easy to use, it has a ton of different stitches but I mostly use one or two. I have had it for 3 years and use it quite a bit sometimes and it still going strong.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

the one i use the most i got at the thrift store for $5.00. yes five bucks. what a steal. it's an old singer touch n sewfrom the 70's. love it. i also am self taught. i learned when i was a teen. it's not that hard to learn. can u draw a striaght line? then you should be able to sew.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

For what you're going to pay for a used one, I would just go to Walmart. I bought mine from Walmart a few years ago and have yet to really sit down & use it. It was around $130-160--I can't remember exactly. I love this machine as it has a self threader which makes it very easy threading the needle. I want to start making Midgie clothes, hopefully this winter if I can find the time.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you for all the help guys!!.....I'm looking at this machine on Target website....what do you think of it?.. Brother Sewing Machine - XL2600i 

Brother Sewing Machine - XL2600i : Target


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it would be perfect to start with, and that way, if you end up hating it, you haven't blown a lot of money on it. I'm looking to get a sewing machine again after 5+ years of not sewing, I have a reason to again...lol sew for da widdle goggies  It will be way cheaper than buying stuff thats for sure LOL.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cheaper ones tend to be noisier.
Buy the best you can afford as you
will grow in expertise.You will be glad you did.
Its sorta like buying a computer!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought a Singer 4210 Sewing Machine .....hopefully I can learn something out of it.....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Cheaper ones tend to be noisier.
> Buy the best you can afford as you
> will grow in expertise.You will be glad you did.
> Its sorta like buying a computer!


lol in a way! hahaha 

i went from singer to kenmore  singer broke on me after not even a month and i exchanged it for that one lol


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I just bought a Singer 4210 Sewing Machine .....hopefully I can learn something out of it.....


Congratulations on getting the sewing machine! Just take your time and start out making simple things and practice and before long you can make some awesome things! Don't get discouraged if you mess up a few times....just try again and make some practice pieces. Can't wait to see some of your creations!:toothy4:


----------

